# garmin foretrex 401: no partition

## Oo.et.oO

windows sees this as a usb mass storage, and mounts it as a drive.  it sees one partition.

in gentoo i only see the drive as a whole, but no partitions to mount:

```

 $ lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ea0:2108 Ours Technology, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05ac:1005 Apple, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 18e3:9101 Fitipower Integrated Technology Inc 

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 1307:1171 Transcend Information, Inc. Fingerprint Reader

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 046d:c045 Logitech, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 05ac:021d Apple, Inc. Aluminum Mini Keyboard (ANSI)

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 067b:2305 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2305 Parallel Port

Bus 005 Device 006: ID 091e:23fc Garmin International 

```

fdisk sees no partitions:

```
Command (m for help): p

Disk /dev/sdh: 4 MB, 4456448 bytes

1 heads, 9 sectors/track, 967 cylinders, total 8704 sectors

Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

```

ideas?

----------

## Oo.et.oO

well, crap, this isn't mounting in windows now either.  

when i plug it in to the USB port the device says "saving tracks..." or something like that.

it started doing this after saving my first track of a hike i took yesterday.  before this it would mount in windows and i could upload tracks to the gpx directory.

now it's acting like it doesn't have any partitions.

----------

